# Fursuit alternative?



## FrostHeart (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone have some crafty ways to substitute something else for a fursuit? I have a fox hoodie being shipped, I think I can rig it into a fursuit top because I got it in a 3XL (just to be sure it fits) and if nothing else there's face paint. Any other ideas out there? I ask because I'm too poor to afford a fursuit... Plus I don't think there are ever any furry conventions in N Carolina... (Please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## pandepix (Jan 20, 2020)

You could try making a mask out of paper mache. Blue Ridge Furfare is in Asheville in March and Furry Takeover is in Fontana Dam in September as far as cons go!


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 20, 2020)

pandepix said:


> You could try making a mask out of paper mache. Blue Ridge Furfare is in Asheville in March and Furry Takeover is in Fontana Dam in September as far as cons go!


No clue where Fontana Dam is, but I've been to Asheville many times. Thanks. I've never done paper mache... I'm sure Google has guides though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2020)

Paper maché is a fairly easy thing to do. If you have access to newspaper, I'd recommend using that, as well as that white gooey glue that I don't know the name of. To finish off, maybe get some sort of sealant to give it a bit of water resistance because it tends to be very weak in that regard.


----------



## Solcte (Jan 21, 2020)

There are also some folks out there who make some very nice animal masks! I don't know what your budget is, but these are much less expensive than fursuits.

I've considered getting myself a nice mask as an alternative to when I'd rather not go suiting.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 22, 2020)

Solcte said:


> There are also some folks out there who make some very nice animal masks! I don't know what your budget is, but these are much less expensive than fursuits.
> 
> I've considered getting myself a nice mask as an alternative to when I'd rather not go suiting.


 I hate bullied, I live in a ghetto area. I think a mask would blend in... Lol


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 23, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> Paper maché is a fairly easy thing to do. If you have access to newspaper, I'd recommend using that, as well as that white gooey glue that I don't know the name of. To finish off, maybe get some sort of sealant to give it a bit of water resistance because it tends to be very weak in that regard.


Do NOT use paper maché to make a mask! I will mildew from your breath and go soggy/limp. Best rule of thumb is not to use anything that can absorb water and break down as a result. Also don't use masking tape or duct tape.

Just my $0.02 USD worth. YMMV.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 23, 2020)

I thought about getting a custom T-shirt with a print of Marius on it.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 24, 2020)

So how badly do you want a full fursuit? Because unless you're way craftier than I think you are, I doubt you can rig anything that looks good. Why not just ears/tail?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Anyone have some crafty ways to substitute something else for a fursuit? I have a fox hoodie being shipped, I think I can rig it into a fursuit top because I got it in a 3XL (just to be sure it fits) and if nothing else there's face paint. Any other ideas out there? I ask because I'm too poor to afford a fursuit... Plus I don't think there are ever any furry conventions in N Carolina... (Please correct me if I'm wrong)



Have you considered a simple fox ears and tail combo? Perhaps makeup for muzzle decoration if you choose? That can look great with the right clothes and still feel right...


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 24, 2020)

In terms of a mask, the most inexpensive you could try using felt and a wire frame. You use the wire to make the structure of the mask and then use felt to cover it with your design. A little pricier is using fine wire mesh, light weight wood, and plaster to sculpt your fursuit head but that takes a lot more time and energy.

The most taxing one is making a fursuit head out of the actual head of the animal your fursona is based on, viking style. I don't think that's gonna work but who knows?


----------



## Luckypinch (Feb 7, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Anyone have some crafty ways to substitute something else for a fursuit? I have a fox hoodie being shipped, I think I can rig it into a fursuit top because I got it in a 3XL (just to be sure it fits) and if nothing else there's face paint. Any other ideas out there? I ask because I'm too poor to afford a fursuit... Plus I don't think there are ever any furry conventions in N Carolina... (Please correct me if I'm wrong)


I’m in N Carolina please let me know if you find some


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 7, 2020)

As another alternative, have you heard of petsuits at all?

Their's a company called FORFUN that makes animal print suits out of spandex!

Only a few hundred dollars, so fairly affordable too!

Don't know if cons or hotels would let you wear them in public...............

But they are just a different version of superhero costume spandex suits.............

And, you could wear something on top if it was an issue............

I'm sure its not what you want, just suggesting it as another option!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> As another alternative, have you heard of petsuits at all?
> 
> Their's a company called FORFUN that makes animal print suits out of spandex!
> 
> ...




OOOOOooooo!!!!!! I LOVE them!!! <the cat bounces excitedly...>


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd imagine you'd probably want to wear shorts over the crotch area, but past that, I don't see the issue. Morph suits are typically fine at cons, and that's all that is. Covering the crotch just avoids people thinking you're pretending to be naked.

Anyone have actual experience with them?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 12, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I'd imagine you'd probably want to wear shorts over the crotch area, but past that, I don't see the issue. Morph suits are typically fine at cons, and that's all that is. Covering the crotch just avoids people thinking you're pretending to be naked.
> 
> Anyone have actual experience with them?



Spandex, so will hug your groin tightly!

And yeah, with shorts, the top can pass as a shirt, and the legs as stockings, tights, whatevs!


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 12, 2020)

FWIW, a dancer's belt will help the imprinting. It's literally meant for that. Still, probably want something over that bit in public.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 12, 2020)

As someone who has a Skyrim Khajiit cosplay (I see you are a fellow Khajiit), I purchased ears and a tail for under $100 and with a little face paint/makeup people can recognize that I'm supposed to be a cat-person. It just takes a while to do and you normally need someone else to do it. I have though about making a masquerade mask that covers the top half of the face so maybe you could do something like that? Whatever you decide, good luck and may your road lead you to warm sands!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I'd imagine you'd probably want to wear shorts over the crotch area, but past that, I don't see the issue. Morph suits are typically fine at cons, and that's all that is. Covering the crotch just avoids people thinking you're pretending to be naked.
> 
> Anyone have actual experience with them?



That concept is new to me, and I LOVE venturing into new things.
That means, I'm gonna be one of those who's gonna try wearing them. It's intriguing... >:3

I'll let you know if I do!

Edit: I just checked out the website for that suit, and it's SO AMAZING!


----------



## Filter (Jul 5, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> As another alternative, have you heard of petsuits at all?
> 
> Their's a company called FORFUN that makes animal print suits out of spandex!
> 
> ...


Nice! These could serve as a base for a form-fitting fursuit. Maybe add a little fluff to the erms and legs, along with a fuller tail, to enhance the illusion. With a head that's proportional, you could achieve a look similar to furry art. Most furry characters wear human clothes anyway, which could presumably be worn over one of these. A tee shirt and shorts could be worn on top without poodling.

My only concern with ordering one of these is that they might send fetish advertisements in the mail, or add me to a sketchy list of some kind. Nothing against its intended purpose, but it would just be part of a costume. lol


----------



## Servyl (Jul 5, 2022)

Not sure if anyone has recommended kigus yet? Lemonbrat and Curlworks make some pretty awesome kigurumis, though the pricing may vary.

Lemonbrat specifically has a wide, wide range of stuff to incorporate your fursona into: not only kigus but also pajamas, stuffed dice, backpacks, hoodies, face masks... Pretty sure the list goes on. I would definitely give them a look! https://lemonbrat.com/pages/commission-your-custom

Hope this helps :3 _*mrreow*_


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 21, 2022)

CarrollLargena said:


> Idk. I'm not much into fur stuff. Honestly, I don't see much sense in spending big amounts of money on clothes. I prefer a simple, accessible, humble appearance. Usually, it's a pair of lovely denim, a t-shirt, and a pair of good sneakers. I'm seeking more comfort than chic. For instance, you could check out some lovely items at charli xcx merch. They have some interesting clothes, especially hoodies. Goddamn, I love them. And as you'll see, the prices are affordable almost for every pocket.


that site isn't even remotely furry related, and if you aren't into fur stuff... what are you doing here? no offense, it just kiiinda feels like you missed the point of this thread lol


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 25, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> that site isn't even remotely furry related, and if you aren't into fur stuff... what are you doing here? no offense, it just kiiinda feels like you missed the point of this thread lol


This is an SEO (search engine optimization) post, left by some scumbag SEO spammer. They only sign up to spam, nothing more. The posts left by SEO spammers do nothing more than to drive the relevance of the shite link up a notch or two in Google Search. Most posts have nothing to do with the actual thread, as you have noticed. Pretty sure I've kicked this d00d off of another site I Admin/Moderate.


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

If you want to make stuff like paws or most fursuit items you should look up Neffertity on YouTube


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

CarrollLargena said:


> Idk. I'm not much into fur stuff. Honestly, I don't see much sense in spending big amounts of money on clothes. I prefer a simple, accessible, humble appearance. Usually, it's a pair of lovely denim, a t-shirt, and a pair of good sneakers. I'm seeking more comfort than chic. For instance, you could check out some lovely items at charli xcx merch. They have some interesting clothes, especially hoodies. Goddamn, I love them. And as you'll see, the prices are affordable almost for every pocket.


Why even come here if you're not interested in furry stuff


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 25, 2022)

Akima said:


> Why even come here if you're not interested in furry stuff


I think they’re just here to advertise.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 17, 2022)

Filter said:


> Nice! These could serve as a base for a form-fitting fursuit. Maybe add a little fluff to the erms and legs, along with a fuller tail, to enhance the illusion. With a head that's proportional, you could achieve a look similar to furry art. Most furry characters wear human clothes anyway, which could presumably be worn over one of these. A tee shirt and shorts could be worn on top without poodling.
> 
> My only concern with ordering one of these is that they might send fetish advertisements in the mail, or add me to a sketchy list of some kind. Nothing against its intended purpose, but it would just be part of a costume. lol


I ordered the rainbow dog suit last year, and haven't had a problem! Just got the regular order update emails!


----------



## Filter (Aug 19, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I ordered the rainbow dog suit last year, and haven't had a problem! Just got the regular order update emails!


Good to hear that you haven't had any problems with it. I gather it wears and washes like regular spandex?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 1, 2022)

Filter said:


> Good to hear that you haven't had any problems with it. I gather it wears and washes like regular spandex?


 I would assume so, but haven't washed it so far!


----------

